# Dissapointed



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

They are all loud
It's a dust collector, not a long curly shavings collector
It's not a small parts collector
what micron bag is it? 30? 5? 1? a 30 is useless . you might as well just blow the dust in your face with a fan. 
yes you are breathing the dust.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Consider upgrading with a Wynn filter. You will do your lungs a favor.


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

Like said above. You need an upgraded filter and you should build a separator. That'll solve two of your issues.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think new filter, separator and perhaps an ambient filter might be the way to go. Can you put the unit external to your shop? I upgraded my bag to a canister, added a separator, moved it to the back corner, and bought a JET overhead filter unit. Mine gobbles up shavings pretty well. Unless you want to upgrade to an expensive cyclone unit, I think you're stuck with the recommendations others have given above.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Thien cyclone site has easy to use instructions for building separators, I have one on both my 4" and my
2" lines on my home build dust collector, I built the smaller one so I can use it with my shop vac also and it
has made a world of difference. I also put my dust collector in a separate shed outside my shop, so it sounds
like a greatly muffled monster in the closet.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'd do exactly what Gus did


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just from my experience:
1. All dust collectors are loud
2. I had this problem with my Delta DC also; it's very annoying. I clipped out the grid and never had another clog.
3. I think small offcuts would damage any dust collector…
4. You mean the cloud of dust falls into the lower plastic bag when you tap the upper bag? That happens with mine also. It's capturing the dust instead of sending it into the air. From what I've read, a fine layer of sawdust on the inside of the cloth bag actually improved filtration.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe your expectations are beyond what a dust collector is supposed to do…

#1. They all make noise. If there was no noise, there would be no air movement, if there is no air movement, there is no dust being collected. Simply put. Deal with it.

#2. They all do that. Long curly shavings are not dust. If you want to avoid this problem. You need a pre-separator in your dust collection system. Spend the bucks for a cyclone, or build a Thien separator and that problem mostly, but not 100% goes away. (You CAN trip a cyclone or a Thien if you really abuse them).

#3. Again, we are dealing with a HUGE problem of expectation. This is a DUST collector, not a wood chunk collector. The fact that it DOES suck up wood chunks big enough to dent the housing is actually really impressive for a 1.5 HP DC… Again, if you want to avoid this problem, use a separator…

#4. On the dust falling. Is it inside or outside the DC that the dust is falling? If outside, you do indeed have a problem. I would say if it is inside the bag, then unless your head is in there, don't worry about it… But if it is outside, then your bag isn't doing its job well… I personally would suggest upgrading the filter media to a Wynn 35A canister filter. They give you MUCH more surface area, and I can attest by personal experience, they filter very well…


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions above. In addition, I would remove the grid which covers the fan inlet. Even then, I have heard that hand plane shavings can be difficult to pick up and get thru the fan without hanging up on the blades. You might consider sweeping up the hand plane shavings.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am just now able to see your pic. You DO have a separator. Something is SERIOUSLY wrong though, Your side inlet points down at a 45 degree angle. Why? I would think that would stir up the stuff below and just shove it up into the intake to the DC…

In your pic, it is hard to tell if that is a thien designed separator, but I seriously doubt that it is. With the pot belly sides of that drum, it would be next to impossible to get the baffle clearances right with a Thien…

Do your stress level a HUGE favor and check out Phil's design…

It will go a LONG way to helping keep your hair. Assuming you still have any…

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I moved mine outside and built an enclosure for it. Also, I am fortunate not to have neighbors nearby so I removed the top filter bag and rigged up a 4 inch exhaust tube in its place so I just blow all the dust into the woods. The bottom bag is full but I don't empty it and the excess just blows out the tube.It seems to work well, I get a lot of suction and after removing the grid near the impellers it does not plug up. 
I'm happy with my 'modified' Delta collector.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Brutal suggestions but true. Isn't is fun to read about people who really hate thier equipment and also read about those people who really love them???


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Our Harbor Freight 2 HP DC isn't loud at all. Have an older Delta that screams.

A pre-separator solves #2 and #3.

A Wynn cartridge filter solves #4.

Any good dust collection system should be coupled with a good air filtration system. We have a Jet air filter that really works well, has a remote control, and can be set to run for a period of time after we leave the shop.

Good luck


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

LJ should create a method for us to vote on how useful a review is.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one from Penn Indutries that came with a 1 micron bag and I have been very happy with mine. Not that load at all. Sorry to here your is not working out.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the same DC. It is quiter than a shop vac, it has more of a loud hum. If its a newer collector it should have a 1 micron bag on it. I see in the picture you have a Dewalt planer how does it do with that. Mine keeps up and I am using 20 ft hose.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Online shows *it comes standard with a 1 micron bag.*..
Strange to have dust on the outside unless it is defective , ie; poor stitching , small holes / tears in fabric. 
Are the bags being held properly in place by the rings ? Are those patches I see in the plastic lower bag ?
Regarding noise level , I am easily able to have a conversation when my JET DC is running. I have a smaller Delta DC that is louder than my JET. 
Your separator doesn't appear to be working very well . Mine collects all but the finest dust in it.
Interesting bench you're building there : )


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the same set up as Viking does and it rocks!


----------



## CheckMate (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the same DC, works pretty well for me. Recently put in a trash-can lid separator, and Rockler's DustRight system so I can more safely use it for floor and bench clean-up. No problems picking up planer shavings for me. Have plans for upgrading to a cartridge filter soon also.

I do wish it was quieter, but don't want to pump that much heated/cooled air outside - so placing it outside without rigging up a "clean air" return just won't work. Maybe someday…


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I did not realize that I would cause so many feathers to be ruffled with my review. Remember guys I am an exelectrician wannabe woodworker, when I hooked my Ridgid joiner to my shopvac I knew I needed a 4" hose with at least 1 1/2 HP…. 
I did a fair amount of research compareing all the dust collectors out there and After I read the woodmagazine.com/dctest I was sold, the thing I liked the most about the comarison test was how well the filter was supposed to work. Nowhere in the article did they talk about separators, cyclones,or dust bins.
I have spent more 40 hours redesigning my Delta DC and I will post a video of what I have done to make my Delta actually be able collect anything that will go down the hose and totally meet my expectations. 
When I look at it now I realize that for just a few dollars more Delta could have sold me an exceptional DC. 
Be patient guys I can start making the video after thanksgiving and video is not what I am good at.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2008)

I have one and the quality is poor. I don't recommend this unt. Looking to replace it soon.


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate to beat a dead horse but all the suggestions are true. I have a cheap Harbor Freight with a trash can collector, Wynn filter, and I repositioned the motor/blower so it has a straight shot with a slightly down hill slope. I have been using this set up for about 6 months and still have almost no sawdust in the plastic bag. Any larger objects that get sucked up just seem to bang around in the trash can till they settle into the sawdust. The Wynn filter (35A) is what they call a lifetime filter and can be cleaned with compressed air and a nozzle. When it finally gets to where it that doesn't do much good to blow it out anymore you can take a water hose to it (not really recommended) and start all lover again. It starts out as a 1 micron filter and gets better from there. It will suck up plane shavings (hand or machine made) without any problem whatsoever through a 23ft hose. If I were you the first thing I would do is to can that collector. A metal trash can and a plastic cyclone lid will help bunches.
By The Way…I have the same band saw that is in that picture, I think. Grizzly 16" made pre 1993 ?
I look forward to your video…They aren't that hard to make, just explain what is going on as you go through your system.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a 2 hp Grizzly with a 2 micron cannister filter and have no complaints. Yes, it is REALLY loud but I wear hearing protection anyway. And I bet it didn't cost much more than a Delta. I just have a bag on the bottom and I've picked up chunks that didn't even hurt the bag. I've had more problems with it picking up too much (lost an allen wrench that way) than too little. Finally, I've heard them called "chip collectors" as opposed to dust collectors; I run a JDS air cleaner all the time I'm in the shop.


----------



## RalphCompton (Feb 23, 2011)

Reading all the responses have given me a lot of insight as to how to set up my new DC. Presently using shop vac and Dust Deputy, just ordered a Jet 1100 (vortex, with cannister). I can see that I will probably need to set up a separator with the Jet as I think it is probably a good idea to not get chunks and junk going through the impeller. The DD with the SV was just to avoid clogging the filter, I doubt the DD will allow a useful airflow if used with the Jet.

It was great reading all the comments, I learned a few new things.

Ralph


----------



## RalphCompton (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, nice bench!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

In a weird way, a review, can be so humbling and only through humility, is it possible to grow beyond what you thought you knew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

.........and then from a simpleton user…...I don't generate a huge amount of sawdust…........I still haven't filled up the first bag on my 26 month old 50-760. I assume you want to avoid putting pieces of things into it, and I am generally carefull. And if you are making lots of shavings and stuff, you need a Thien, I suspect. So when I need one, I will pick dbHost's brain…......(-:

Don't have any problems, run it on 220, have some long runs of inefficient hose and it still works well. Not particularly loud, at least not compared to the machines. Use a remote, so it is only operating when the machines do.

No complaints, in fact I am kinda impressed with the thing. No maintenance, no problems, good performance.

But I am being very precise when I say I am a simpleton user….....don't run planers or jointers much, and don't have a drum sander….....

So, just a different perspective.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an older Jet, with aftermarket remote control, and the noise is very low, never clogged even with a 15 inch planer, all with 4 inch pipe in the shop. I installed a HF 1.5 at a mill close by, and had to cut the grate out that was just before the blade. The older jet just sucked up my rubber sanding block, and It went through with just a little noise, but found it in the bag with out any damage.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Weird. My Shop is filled with Delta (and Grizzly) machinery, and I've never had an issue with it. I'll consider something else when it comes time to replace the dust collector.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey exelectrician, I'm just curious if your still putting up a video of what you planned to do with the dust collector as I just bought the same one. No rush, just curious.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

My re-do of my dust collector is passing the series of tests I am putting it through. I am very pleased with what I have done so far. 
I need to do one more modification, for it to totally meet my expectations as an all round, one man shop hepa rated, pick up anything that will go down a 4" pipe, and not cost a fortune in the process, dust collector.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply when your done with the modifications I would appreciate it if you post what they were and what you did (when you get a chance). I still have to buy my pipe and put in a 20 amp circuit before I could even use the Delta but I would like to know before I set everything up if there is any modifications I could do to build a more efficient system. Thanks.


----------



## ScotttheSurveyor (Dec 18, 2011)

Being new to all this is quite educating. Thank you all.


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm, I've seen good reports on this particular dust collector. Quite a few actually, but thanks for the honest review.

(Consumer based ones can be seen over here: Woodworking Dust Collection Systems)


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

ONCE A ELECTRICIAN ALWAYS A ELECTRICIAN!


----------

